# Manual Transmission not shifting



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

That does indeed sound like symptoms of a burnt clutch. It may at least be worth checking the shift linkages for proper connection.

Difficult To Shift And/Or Hard To Get Into Gear – 2012-2016 Chevrolet Cruze & Sonic:
https://gm.oemdtc.com/6205/difficul...get-into-gear-2012-2016-chevrolet-cruze-sonic


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like a classic case of clutch failure. Time to replace the clutch.


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

you got a wife that drive stick. That's awesome.

but I digress: check the linkage. if its broken or off the rails the shifter will feel weird.

does it hold the car when in gear and engine off?

does ANY gear work or cause engine stall if you just let the clutch out?


----------



## armywags (Aug 3, 2018)

alexhatcher said:


> you got a wife that drive stick. That's awesome.
> 
> but I digress: check the linkage. if its broken or off the rails the shifter will feel weird.
> 
> ...


No gears will cause the engine to stall and I am not sure if it will hold the car when in gear and it's at a friend's but I will go over there in a little bit and check


----------



## armywags (Aug 3, 2018)

The car does not stop itself when pushed while in 1st gear


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

is it the same ease to push if in Neutral?


----------



## armywags (Aug 3, 2018)

I don't believe so


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Try reverse gear, can it be pushed in reverse?


----------



## armywags (Aug 3, 2018)

So I took it to a transmission shop to have it diagnosed and it is the clutch. Now to figure out how to change it myself because I'll be damned if I am going to pay $1200+ for someone else to do it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

How much will it cost you to buy all the necessary tools to replace the clutch?

Me personally. Like having an air compressor. Air tools and trans Jack. 

If you're not going to use those tools on a daily basis. Isn't it better to let a shop do it? 

You'll spend 10 times the amount of time using hand tools vs. Air tools.


----------



## armywags (Aug 3, 2018)

Good news is already on all those tools I just have no idea how to do this clutch what I bought a manual and I suppose I'm going to learn how to do it


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

If I'll have to change the clutch again I'll do it in the same way, taking up the engine and trans as "one piece". Of course I know all the details now but to work under the car to change the clutch in a different way... nah.... Your call, to get an idea, see below my swap engine with the clutch replacement:
How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com)


----------

